# Oh Henry



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

man graphite is tricky to photograph..anyways heres my latest..
Henry Rollins


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Love this! I am so in awe of your talent. Looks just like him!!!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thank you chanda


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Love the eyes, so much expression! I may have to pick your brain for a drawing I'm currently working on.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

That is really really good, Jeff!!! I missed this one earlier somewhow.


----------



## AngelPancake (May 18, 2011)

Wow, yah taking a photo of graphite can be very shiny and hard to catch, anyways, this picture is a masterpiece! Love the shine is the eyes.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks very much my friends- 
In the middle of eric clapton now...'ll try to post a progress pic later..


----------

